# tiller transmission problems



## Chili (Oct 28, 2004)

To start, the tiller with the problem is a 5HP Craftsman with rear tines. It just started "squealing" when it is put into either forward or reverse. It still runs and tills. What adds more to the confusion, but is likely diagnostic to those that know what is going on, is what happens in neutral. When you push it in neutral, even with engine off, the machine bogs down after reaching a certain speed. It does not bind up but it does become difficult to push. Does this sound like a transmission problem that can be remedied by a moderate handyman or do we need to take it to shop?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the transmission probably needs some more lubricant like axle grease for a riding mower transmission. its probably likely since most tillers don't get used often. the grease or what ever lubricant is in there sinks to the bottom.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

check the starter clutch and lightly lube it. dont lose the ball bearings when you open er up


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> check the starter clutch and lightly lube it. dont lose the ball bearings when you open er up


No offense, but lubing the starter clutch is the worst possible thing you can do to a starter clutch. Lube will make the balls stick and will jam it up. This is especially true if you use grease, but spray lube will also do it. The best thing to do with a starter clutch is to thoroughly clean it with starter fluid or carb cleaner.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

bbnissan
Actually what I think he's referring to when he says to lube the starter clutch is when you remove the top end of the clutch, look down the part that covers the crank, normally there is a small piece of felt right down at the tip of it and that does require a few drops of oil. Other than that, that is the only place on the starter clutch that should have any lubrication. Everything else should be clean and dry.

snoman


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I know what he is talking about, but you still do not lube the starter clutch under any circumstances (just ask B&S or refer to their repair manual). The hole in the top of the starter clutch does not lube the inside of the clutch, it only lubes the top of the crankshaft to prevent it from rusting. The rusting of the top portion of the crankshaft is actually one of the causes of the squealing noise associated with a starter clutch. The rust layer becomes thick enough to cause the top portion of the starter clutch to drag and grab.


----------

